
The Last Messiah (1933) - DyslexicAtheist
https://philosophynow.org/issues/45/The_Last_Messiah
======
delibes
An interesting proposed solution. It seems unlikely to work for all.

Somehow reminds me of this:
[https://principiadiscordia.com/book/45.php](https://principiadiscordia.com/book/45.php)

~~~
rootw0rm
I am a Pope. are you?

------
palad1n
[http://ebookoflove.com](http://ebookoflove.com)

------
yosefzeev
An excellent article.

